

Pessimal Algorithms and Simplexity Analysis (1984) - Rockslide
http://www.researchgate.net/publication/2805500_Pessimal_Algorithms_and_Simplexity_Analysis

======
rfreytag
This is an April Fool joke that I enjoyed busy beavering away at.

Too often my Perl code could be described as "pessimal".

